# Pincopallino, Pinco Pallo



## Inferno

What means the word PINCOPALLINO?


----------



## Manuela

It's just a name given to someone (in general) unknown

Example: a father to his daughter
" non puoi sposarti con un Pincopallino, devi trovare un uomo importante"

 "You can't marry just anybody (a 'John Doe'), you have to find someone successful"


----------



## winnie

Inferno said:
			
		

> What means the word PINCOPALLINO?


 
*Pinco Pallino*, nome fittizio di persona immaginaria, usato per indicare genericamente un qualsiasi individuo non identificabile.
_imaginary person's fictitius name, used to suggest not a particular man but a generic one._

pinco pallino = tizio 

es.: ma chi si crede di essere quello? è un Pinco Pallino qualsiasi!

HTH


----------



## Inferno

Many, many thanks to both for this very quick reply!


----------



## winnie

Manuela said:
			
		

> It's just a name given to someone (in general) unknown
> 
> Example: a father to his daughter
> " non puoi sposarti con un Pincopallino, devi trovare un uomo importante"
> 
> "You can't marry just anybody (a 'John Doe'), you have to find someone successful"


 
sorry Manuela! i just stepped in while you were answering!


----------



## ivanbcn

If I'm not wrong, the expression "pinco pallino" was once used to refer to the genital organs, and was seen as something obscene but now this sexual connotation is lost, and who use it to refer to someone in general

ciao


----------



## motobliquo

Inferno said:
			
		

> What means the word PINCOPALLINO?



I know there is a word matching the meaning, I don’t remember the right spelling: something like thingmebob...thingamagig...
Is there anyone who can help me to remember, please?
Ciao, 
Raffaele


----------



## BklynGiovanna

Would it change to Pinc*o*pallin*a *or Pinc*a*pallin*a* if this suggested person was a female? (The way we have John Doe and Jane Doe.)


----------



## motobliquo

BklynGiovanna said:
			
		

> Would it change to Pinc*o*pallin*a *or Pinc*a*pallin*a* if this suggested person was a female? (The way we have John Doe and Jane Doe.)



No, I never heard that...
Similar names are Tizio, Caio e Sempronio and I’d never Tizia, Caia e Sempronia: it sounds odd...unlessone talks in a gay context
 
Bye,
Raffaele


----------



## Twomacs

motobliquo said:
			
		

> I know there is a word matching the meaning, I don’t remember the right spelling: something like thingmebob...thingamagig...
> Is there anyone who can help me to remember, please?
> Ciao,
> Raffaele



thingamebob is an old english expression used when you can't remember a persons name. For example thingamebob came into the shop today. Whatshisname is used more commonly now.

thingamegig is the same but used for an object who's name you cannot remember


----------



## BklynGiovanna

So what is it, if you are talking about a woman?  Such as an unidentified female body or something (sorry for such a morbid example!)

Or is pincopallino used also?


----------



## motobliquo

I’d rather "una tipa"...But, you know there’s plenty of saying.
Bye,
R.


----------



## mirandolina

That would be Tom, Dick and Harry..... !

I've never heard a similar expression for females.  





			
				motobliquo said:
			
		

> No, I never heard that...
> Similar names are Tizio, Caio e Sempronio and I’d never Tizia, Caia e Sempronia: it sounds odd...unlessone talks in a gay context
> 
> Bye,
> Raffaele


----------



## Alfry

BklynGiovanna said:
			
		

> So what is it, if you are talking about a woman? Such as an unidentified female body or something (sorry for such a morbid example!)
> 
> Or is pincopallino used also?


 
I am not sure but you could say

una pinco pallino qualunque... or
una pinco pallina qualunque!!!

I think that anybody here in Italy would understand you.

But, as you can easily imagine, there are not strict rules about that kind of expressions


----------



## leenico

> What means the word PINCOPALLINO?


What does the word "PINCOPALLINO" mean? Credo che questo è un uomo chi nessuno sa.  
P.S. Not sure about the chi. Is that correct?


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> What does the word "PINCOPALLINO" mean? Credo che questo è un uomo chi nessuno sa.
> P.S. Not sure about the chi. Is that correct?


 
it should be "che" and you should use conosce instead of sa.

credo che questo è (or better sia) un uomo che nessuno conosce.


----------



## gmgabrieli

The English translations of "I *Pinco Pallino*" are "Mr. Nobody", "Mr. John Doe" or "Mr. So-And-So".

Best regards
Gianmarco Gabrieli
I PINCO PALLINO spa


----------



## federica

Alfry said:
			
		

> it should be "che" and you should use conosce instead of sa.
> 
> credo che questo è (or better sia) un uomo che nessuno conosce.


 scusate la presunzione ma può solo essere: Credo che questo SIA un uomo che nessuno conosce. (Congiuntivo presente) ...ma gli italiani usano "è" impropriamente! 
sorry to interfere!


----------



## Bella63

I was in a meeting this morning and a colleague whispered (very rude!!  ) "che cosa ci fa qui sig. Pinco Pallino, ci sta come il cavolo a merenda". And then he asked if their was an equivalent figure of speach in English. All that comes to mind or the closest I feel I can get is: what the hell is Mr So-and-so doing here. He sticks out like a sore thumb.
Are there any suggestions?


----------



## giginho

Bella, just a question about your phrase:

Mr so-and-so is new to me......I kown Mr John Doe to indicate a man without a known name. Does your expression is tipical british english?

Thank you


----------



## Bella63

giginho said:


> Bella, just a question about your phrase:
> 
> Mr so-and-so is new to me......I kown Mr John Doe to indicate a man without a known name. Does your expression is tipical british english?
> 
> Thank you



Hi giginho,
I would use Mr So-and-so in this context as in my opinion it perfectly matches the Italian sense of: Signor Pinco Pallino. But it shouldn't be confused with "he/she is a right so-and-so", in this case it means a perfect idiot.
- Mr So-and-so: Signor Tizio/Pinco Pallino
- he is a right so-and-so - è un poco di buono.
Do others agree? I have been living abroad for 30 years and I know that the memory can be betrayed at times.
Buona giornata
Bella


----------



## Bella63

Bella63 said:


> Hi giginho,
> I would use Mr So-and-so in this context as in my opinion it perfectly matches the Italian sense of: Signor Pinco Pallino. But it shouldn't be confused with "he/she is a right so-and-so", in this case it means a perfect idiot.
> - Mr So-and-so: Signor Tizio/Pinco Pallino
> - he is a right so-and-so - è un poco di buono.
> Do others agree? I have been living abroad for 30 years and I know that the memory can be betrayed at times.
> Buona giornata
> Bella


Hello (again)
I ask my fellow native tongue users of this forum if my use of Mr So-and-so (sig. Pinco Pallino) is correct?? 
Bella


----------



## london calling

Bella63 said:


> Hello (again)
> I ask my fellow native tongue users of this forum if my use of Mr So-and-so (sig. Pinco Pallino) is correct??
> Bella


Yes, I would say so, although I might be inclined to say Mr. Whatshisface!

NB: Giginho, John Doe is AE and indicates an unidentified/unidentifiable male, the female equivalent being Jane Doe, I've just discovered whilst watching CSI in English! I wouldn't use it here myself.


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Yes, I would say so, although I might be inclined to say Mr. Whatshisface!
> 
> NB: Giginho, John Doe is AE and indicates an unidentified/unidentifiable male, the female equivalent being Jane Doe, I've just discovered whilst watching CSI in English! I wouldn't use it here myself.



Yes, yes that's it. I haven't heard that said in a long time. Mr Whatshisface!!! hahahaha. But I am relieved to hear my memory is not too fuzzed up yet!!
I've never heard John Doe, I guess that's because I don't watch CSI???
Thanks london calling.
Bella


----------



## MR1492

Bella63 said:


> Yes, yes that's it. I haven't heard that said in a long time. Mr Whatshisface!!! hahahaha. But I am relieved to hear my memory is not too fuzzed up yet!!
> I've never heard John Doe, I guess that's because I don't watch CSI???
> Thanks london calling.
> Bella



Yes, Bella, the terms John Doe/Jane Doe are used when the name is unknown.  It can be applied in any number of ways including victims or crimes, alleged perpetrators of a crime, or as a "stand-in" for the average person.  For example, it could be said that "The average John Doe would find that amusing."

As to the Mr. Whatshisface, we also us Mr. Whatcamacallit.  I don't know why, we just do. 

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

John Doe/Jane Doe non sono come i nostri sig/sig.ra Rossi, ovvero l'uomo comune/della strada?


----------



## Bella63

Credo sia Americano! Per me l'uomo comune è Mr Smith.
Bella


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> As to the Mr. Whatshisface, we also us Mr. Whatcamacallit. I don't know why, we just do. We say the same in the UK.


----------



## Odysseus54

We also have Mr. Whatsisname, who, along with his associates Whatsisface and Whatchamacallit, correspond to the Italians 'comesichiama' e 'coso' - an existing individual whose name you can't recall, and you really don't need to recall 'cause you couldn't care less - they are all kind of dismissive.

" Mi ha chiamato coso, li', quel rompiscatole dell'aspirapolvere "


Mr John Doe is generally dead and tagged - I don't think we have an equivalent in Italian.

When he is alive, he appears on forms and credit cards, he or Mr. John Smith - and that would be our Mario Rossi or Giovanni Bianchi.

"Pincopallino" and "Tal dei tali" are different, they are 'everymen' - "Mr so-and-so" , "Mr such-and-such"


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> We also have Mr. Whatsisname (so do we), who, along with his associates Whatsisface and Whatchamacallit, correspond to the Italians 'comesichiama' e 'coso' - an existing individual whose name you can't recall,  and you really don't need to recall 'cause you couldn't care less - they are all kind of dismissive. Not necessarily (in BE, at least).
> 
> 
> Mr John Doe is generally dead and tagged - I don't think we have an equivalent in Italian. I agree.
> 
> When he is alive, he appears on forms and credit cards, he or Mr. John Smith - and that would be our Mario Rossi or Giovanni Bianchi.
> 
> "Pincopallino" and "Tal dei tali" are different, they are 'everymen' - "Mr so-and-so" , "Mr such-and-such". I agree, but I still I'd translate it as "Mr Whatshisface" or similar in this particular context.


----------



## BristolGirl

Hi - I was pondering over the number of names I've come across over the years from Tom, Dick or Harry to Joe Bloggs/Fred Bloggs/Joe Soap to more recent Joe Sixpack.
Anybody wanting more in-depth info there's a nice Wikipedia article


Edit - let me try posting the link again  Wikipedia
Hope it works now.


----------



## london calling

BristolGirl said:


> Hi - I was pondering over the number of names I've come across over the years from Tom, Dick or Harry to Joe Bloggs/Fred Bloggs/Joe Soap to more recent Joe Sixpack.
> Anybody wanting more in-depth info there's a nice Wikipedia article


Thanks!

_Joe/Fred Bloggs_ are very common in my (English) family.

PS: _'im with the 'air_ is/was very common in London (it was always used jokingly, of course).


----------



## Odysseus54

london calling said:


> Thanks!
> 
> _Joe/Fred Bloggs_ are very common in my (English) family.




They must be related to Joe Blow  , the CEO of Joe Blow Inc.


----------



## Bella63

BristolGirl said:


> Hi - I was pondering over the number of names I've come across over the years from Tom, Dick or Harry to Joe Bloggs/Fred Bloggs/Joe Soap to more recent Joe Sixpack.
> Anybody wanting more in-depth info there's a nice Wikipedia article


----------



## Bella63

Can't find the article.
Will try again later.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Mr John Doe is generally dead and tagged - I don't think we have an equivalent in Italian.



Non son certa di capire: Mt. John Doe è in genere morto e taggato...???


----------



## BristolGirl

In cella frigorifera con un etichetta legata al piede con il nome 'John o Jane Doe' / Sconosciuto-a.


----------



## Bella63

Lorena
tagged significa che ha un etichetta su un cadavere che riporta tutti i suoi dettagli disponibili.... almeno credo (fortuna che non mi sia mai capitato di visitare l'orbitorio).
Bella


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> Non son certa di capire: Mt. John Doe è in genere morto e taggato...???




Taggato ?   Che significa ?


----------



## Lorena1970

OK, now I got it! (taggato, sì, etichettato.......sorry, facebook habit


----------

